# 2004 645i or 2007 335i



## TDT (Nov 15, 2006)

I love BMW Coupes.

But which one would you buy today and why?

2004 645i or 2007 335i?

A heavily optioned 335i cost 50k, versus a slightly more expensive 645i with a generous set of options. Frankly I love the 645i interior and the looks are more distinctive. The 335i is gorgeous except for the back. Speedwise they are similar, at least on paper. The backseat of the 335i seems to be more functional than the 645i and that is important for me.

Opinions??


----------



## TDT (Nov 15, 2006)

I am not too fond of the bangle butt in the 645i either but i prefer that to the 335i back.

The naturally aspirated engine on the 6-series lacks the fun factor of the turbo but it can use regular gasoline and should have lower maintenance. I am not planning on doing any mods.

Did I say I love the 645i interior? The 335i interior is cool too but the color choices are subpar in the USA (no jade grey or lemon).

Do you guys have any data on the long term reliability of the 6 series?


----------



## TommyBahama (Nov 11, 2006)

my dad has an 05 645ci nothing wrong with it so far.

and if you are into attention 645ci will always get more attention than the 335 unless you really mod the 3.

it might not be as fast but the 6 offers more respect from non-bmw fantics.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

645 all the way. The 335ci may be faster off the line but in a straight line race, horsepower is everything, and being that the 6 series only weighs a few hundred pounds more than the 335, the 645 wins.

And in a styling challenge, the 6er takes it by far, the 335i cant be distinguished easily from the other lesser 3 series models.


----------



## TDT (Nov 15, 2006)

I haven't test driven the 645i yet. How is it and how is the space in the back seat?


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

645. Back seat is irrelevant since coupes are personal cars. If you need 4 doors, get a sedan. 

The 645 is about the driver and the front seats, room, design, quality, features, etc. all cater the driver.

I really do not care that the back seat has less room as 99.999% of the time I do not have rear seat passengers. 

Do you want a car for you or your passengers? :dunno:

Furthermore, you cannot beat a BMW V8, active suspension, head up display, etc. :thumbup:

The 6 driving experience is amazing and it is the only BMW that ever really impressed me.


----------



## TommyBahama (Nov 11, 2006)

the space is tight but ive riden in the back from worcester MA to NYC. about 3 hours, and i didnt have any problems.

im 5'10 230lbs.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

TDT said:


> I haven't test driven the 645i yet. How is it and how is the space in the back seat?


If the driver is >6ft, there's no legroom left for the passenger behind him. The other back seat is fine for a short trip if the front passenger seat is sufficiently moved forward.

As for the other question - words can not describe a test drive, sorry!


----------



## TDT (Nov 15, 2006)

Man I have to testicle drive that car.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

That's a tough choice. I dig the 6 series but you're getting the latest-and-greatest luxury add-ons in a new 3.


----------



## TDT (Nov 15, 2006)

Penforhire said:


> That's a tough choice. I dig the 6 series but you're getting the latest-and-greatest luxury add-ons in a new 3.


Not to mention there are more 3s than 6s and it has better support for repair and maintenance and mods.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

TDT said:


> Not to mention there are more 3s than 6s and it has better support for repair and maintenance and mods.


The same is true for Honda Accords.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

TDT said:


> Not to mention there are more 3s than 6s and it has better support for repair and maintenance and mods.


That would be a big reason not to buy one. 335is look cheap next to a 6 and it looks exactly like the cheap 325is that badge whores and little girls in high school get.

IMO, you get better support for repair and maintenance because BMW likes to keep its premium customers happy so they continue to drop money on their $80k model.


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170402

Have a read of my review above (which is now standard text for all BMW publications regarding the 650i coupe versus the 335i coupe, endorsed by the new chairman at BMW  ). Please note that my well intentioned review generated a disappointing surge of 6 series bashing from a minority of other non 6 series oweners who generally thought the 6 series was a "pointless posing pig". (I drove a steptronic 335i coupe).

So TDT, I'm sure you don't give a damn about what bashers might think but only what _your_ _feelings_ are behind the wheel of a 645Ci and a 335i. I like the 335i coupe (as I do generally like all BMW coupes, ever since I saw the original 6 series as a toddler and fell in love with the 8 series).

With regard to performance, there is indeed not a lot of difference between the two cars _off the line (especially the 645Ci with the ancient & puny 245kW engine  )_ but when both cars are rolling, it's a horsepower game and have no doubt that the 6 will pull.

And because you are thinking about the two, I assume price is irrelevant for you because there is a price gap between them.

Keep us posted and when you do buy the 645Ci, you will need to post pictures of your car, show us your net asset worth, bank account details etc. before you are welcomed to be a member of the Knight of the Order of the Roundel in the 6 series forum. :yikes:

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

By the way, it is 645Ci, with the suffix "C", which BMW decided to drop since the launch of the 630i (not sold in many countries) and the 650i.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

650iOzBoy said:


> By the way, it is 645Ci, with the suffix "C", which BMW decided to drop since the launch of the 630i (not sold in many countries) and the 650i.


The "C" means cool. The 650 is not cool. :rofl:


----------



## TDT (Nov 15, 2006)

650iOzBoy said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170402
> 
> Have a read of my review above (which is now standard text for all BMW publications regarding the 650i coupe versus the 335i coupe, endorsed by the new chairman at BMW  ). Please note that my well intentioned review generated a disappointing surge of 6 series bashing from a minority of other non 6 series oweners who generally thought the 6 series was a "pointless posing pig". (I drove a steptronic 335i coupe).
> 
> ...


Dear Lord Sidius,

Thanks for the lengthy and very nice response. I see that you can already tell which side I am leaning towards. The 335i is a sexy little trinket, but the 6-series is simply majestic and grand. You are correct in that I don't care for what the majority thinks. I am not an auto expert but what I have been learning is that the emotional aspect of owning/driving a car is just as important if not more than raw HP and numbers. I fell in love with the 335i and I felt dizzy when I first saw it. But the 6... just sitting inside it made me feel like a king.

Don't expect anything soon though as I am still improving my financial situation before I can purchase a 6, and it will be used.

Well enough talking, I gotta move my ass and test drive it. But somehow I don't think I will be disappointed.

PS: I would love to see some pictures of your 650i individual.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

TDT said:


> I love BMW Coupes.
> 
> But which one would you buy today and why?
> 
> ...


Um, I would have said these two are simply from two different planets.

If think I would pick the 6er if I 1) had the money and 2) wanted the more up-market car.

3er coupe is going to be, well, a 3er coupe. Pretty common. You just don't see many sixers, and I think they look pretty cool. So if you want exclusivity, that'd be your best bet.

Unfortunately I am in the none of the above category, which is why I drive a 3er. .


----------



## JMFTexas (Jul 19, 2006)

TDT said:


> I am not too fond of the bangle butt in the 645i either but i prefer that to the 335i back.
> 
> The naturally aspirated engine on the 6-series lacks the fun factor of the turbo but it can use regular gasoline and should have lower maintenance. I am not planning on doing any mods.
> 
> ...


A minor point but lemon is available in the US as a priority one option.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

645i low miles


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

TDT said:


> Dear Lord Sidius,
> 
> ...
> 
> PS: I would love to see some pictures of your 650i individual.


My name is spelt "Sidious" (derived from insidious; latin "insidere" = to lie in wait for, which is from "sedere" = sit).

Here you go:-

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140684

So, are you joining the Dark Side?


----------



## TDT (Nov 15, 2006)

JMFTexas said:


> A minor point but lemon is available in the US as a priority one option.


Priority one is the individual program? For the 3 series in the US? I didn't know that.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

TDT said:


> But which one would you buy today and why?


Who cares what we would buy. What are you looking for in the car? Without knowing that, we can't recommend which is better for you.

The 6 is bigger, heavier, and more luxurious. Does that sound good to you, or bad?

But since you asked... that sound bad to me, so I'd take the 335. Although it's not like the 335 is really that small and light. It's still a pig.

.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Big V8 Everytime!*

335i = cute, nice tt, looks like a 6er (a little bit) - check the lines.
645Ci = :thumbup: Nuff said.


----------



## TommyBahama (Nov 11, 2006)

TDT said:


> Don't expect anything soon though as I am still improving my financial situation before I can purchase a 6, and it will be used.


my dad got his used, the guy traded it in for an m6. nothing wrong with getting a used one, my dad's was only 76k which is why he decided to get it instead of a new one with the same options for 92k.

i am really impressed by its convertible top too. quite and only leaked once, which compared to his 2 previous vettes is very good.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

Penforhire said:


> I dig the 6 series but you're getting the latest-and-greatest luxury add-ons in a new 3.


Which 3er latest-and-greatest luxury features are you exactly referring to?  
Ok, agreed, the digital compass mirror is not available in the 6er. But the North is always displayed on the 6er navigation system / iDrive, thus not a big deal. And the 6er has only a manual rear shade available as accessory, not a powered one.

OTOH there's no HUD, iDrive, Active Roll Stabilization, Front PDC, Voice Activation, Night Vision, SMG or Realtime Traffic information available with the 3er. Of course, that's a part of the price difference too.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> That would be a big reason not to buy one. 335is look cheap next to a 6 and it looks exactly like the cheap 325is that badge whores and little girls in high school get.
> 
> IMO, you get better support for repair and maintenance because BMW likes to keep its premium customers happy so they continue to drop money on their $80k model.


I never quite wanted to say it, but you're right. When I had my M3 I think I got better service than the more pedestrian customers at my local dealer. Never had to wait for an appointment, always got my pick of the loaner cars, and when I'd come back for it, my car would always be upfront center in the service pickup area.


----------



## TDT (Nov 15, 2006)

mtbscott said:


> I never quite wanted to say it, but you're right. When I had my M3 I think I got better service than the more pedestrian customers at my local dealer. Never had to wait for an appointment, always got my pick of the loaner cars, and when I'd come back for it, my car would always be upfront center in the service pickup area.


Interesting... wishfull thinking or could it be a BMW NA policy?


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

Gran Turismo said:


> OTOH there's no HUD, iDrive, Active Roll Stabilization, Front PDC, Voice Activation, Night Vision, SMG or Realtime Traffic information available with the 3er. Of course, that's a part of the price difference too.


Argh, how did iDrive slip into that list!? Of course, it's now included in the E9x too, my bad! uch: 
But the rest should be correct.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

You really shouldn't brag about active roll stabilization. They only add it to overweight cars to help them handle better. The lighter cars (e.g. 3'ers) don't need it and handle better than the non-M's that need it.

SMG? Another do-not-brag item. When BMW puts out a DSG-like system then it is time to brag again.

Voice activation? That seems to work fine in my e90, thank you.

Don't forget the OP is talking about an older 6 series versus new 3 series.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

I wasn't bragging about possibly debatable features (eye of the beholder, as always), although you actually brought this up. 
I was just asking for those - to use your own words again - latest-and-greatest E9x add-ons supposedly missing on the E63/64.


----------

